# Trailsport By Rvision



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Since you guys know everything about anything that even vaguely resembles a TT, I'm coming to you for some help.

We have temporary houseguests who, until 1 month ago, had a 4 yr old MaxLite TT. Yes - "HAD" - they lost everything in the NH floods and have been staying with us since. They're Sr. Snow Birds living in FL in the Winter, and in the MaxLite up here in the Summer. The NH TT wasn't towed - it was stationary at a CG - and a total loss in the floods. They have now heard from their insurance company - which, as it turns out, will be treating them well







. Now they need to find another TT with a GVWR of 6000 or less....and they want at least 25'.....that rules out the Outback although they're pretty impressed with Puff. A new TV is not an option for a variety of reasons and, even tho' they may never actually tow it anywhere, they'd like to have the option.

Did some web searching - found that a new MaxLite is too heavy - but RVision now has the TrailSport and MaxSport - both fit the bill in size, tho' it looks like they could get more TT for the weight with a TrailSport. Does anyone know anything about these TTs? Does anyone know of another TT that fits within the size/weight limitations?

As always, your help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
JB, KB, & now, Willie, Tessa, and their 4-leggeds, too.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I closely checked out the Max Lite before buying my Outback and I wasn't impressed. The fit, finish, and quality were not present. I believe the MaxSport is a toned downed version of the Max Lite. I've seen R-Vision's Trail Cruiser series which I thought was nice and well built. I heard from a rep that the Max Lite's come from a separate group within RVision which could explain the quality issues.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Caleb22 has an '06 26RKS for sale that looks like a great deal. He's in South Carolina so it would be easy for them to pick up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie 
If the camper is going to sit at a campground permanently what does it matter
Some dealers will deliver right to the campground( They could look into that)
And between the Delivery person and Campground people could get it setup into place

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don, I agree...and suggested that....but they're convinced that 'someday' they may want to tow .....







Really doubt that's ever gonna happen but - they're pretty firm about that.

As for quality of (well - anything other than an OB)....certainly agree with Moosegut's comments (we looked at them too before going back to the OB for the 10th time & final time)....but they can't do a new TV so their choices are very limited.

I'll check out the specs on the 26RKS....but even our 25RSS would be too much.

No doubt they're gonna give up quality & size for the convenience of maybe-someday-towing-somewhere ...... but .... uh ..... that's their choice (but, you can bet, KB and I are having real tough time listening to that AND sitting still.)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

By the way Wolfie, what is their TV?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We looked at some used RVisions...and the floors were spongy in front of the sink.

Maybe a Zeppelin would suit their needs...

We really like the Zepplins...here's a link for you:

http://keystone-zeppelin.com/?page=floorplans


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the spec page:

http://keystone-zeppelin.com/?page=specs

BTW...I am chatty tonight...cause it's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wolfie,

We rented an Rvision Traillite Bantam before we purchased our Outback. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. Looked at some of the larger Trail-Lite's before we bought too, but we liked the Outback better. If was a few years ago, so I don't remember specific's.

Sorry I wasn't much help.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Any special reason they can't upgrade their TV should they EVER decide to tow with it?

I wonder why they wouldn't do that, especially considering their insurance is treating them really well..









I'd hate to settle for something I really dind't want just because I didn't want to change TVs.

Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Any special reason they can't upgrade their TV should they EVER decide to tow with it?
> 
> I wonder why they wouldn't do that, especially considering their insurance is treating them really well..
> 
> ...


I'm with Mark, on this one. They need to look at the fact that they will be staring at those four walls for awhile and get something roomy enough. The TV can come later, as I'm sure, like someone else said, delivery to a CG is no problem. I just BET, by now, you'd be willing to tow it and set it up for them!















Darlene action


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

My 2003 25RSS has a GVWR of 6000. Empty weight is less than 4700. I had considered a Maxlite because they reminded me of the Outback. The dealer talked me out of it because he said they are a maintenence nightmare. He was droping the line at his dealership. He didn't tell me this because he wanted me to buy an Outback from him. He knew I wanted to buy used and he didn't have any used inventory by Outback. He was just telling me that if I had my heart set on an Outback to wait for one rather than settle for the Maxlite.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Prevish Gang,

The 25RSS seems to fit the requirements.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it is going to stay in one spot they should go way larger...like 31 or so. They need to have someone tow it there, but then it's done. Why have a small trailer if you don't need a small trailer?


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I agree with everyone go large if they dont want to upgrade the TV then they could always down size the trailer if they decieded to tow it. It is easier to trade to a smaller trailer than to trade up to a larger one it would probably be an even trade going from larger to smaller later. But after staying in a nice larger one they would probably get a larger TV Just my 2 cents







PS if they get anything too small they are going to be at your house all the time!


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> We looked at some used RVisions...and the floors were spongy in front of the sink.
> 
> Maybe a Zeppelin would suit their needs...
> 
> ...


Zeppelin's are a good TT. I know a few Zeppelinites and they love it. They say the best place to buy is http://www.louisvillerv.com/ . I have to tell you I have called them and talked to them about a Z271 and they were very nice, top it of they had the best price I could find. Now I'm going to get a 26rks or Z271??? You should have them take a look action


----------

